#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Vedic Maths - Fast Mathematics

## Arpit_Kashyap

*Introduction: Vedic mathematics & FastMaths*

"FastMaths" is a system of reasoning and mathematical working based on ancient Indian teachings called Veda. It is fast , efficient and easy to learn and use.

It is being taught in some of the most prestigious institutions in England and Europe. NASA scientists applied its principles in the area of artificial intelligence.

Vedic mathematics, which simplifies arithmetic and algebraic operations, has increasingly found acceptance the world over. Experts suggest that it could be a handy tool for those who need to solve mathematical problems faster by the day.





  Similar Threads: 7 Vedic Maths Tutorials, Vedic Maths Tricks & Techniques Ebook PDF free download vedic mathematics Vedic mathematics for engineer Vedic Maths Multiplicatino Tricks & Tips Vedic maths techniques

----------


## Manoj

nice post...

----------


## goswami kumar

It is better then anything else, especially in this fast world, it helps students keep their presence in the race.  :):

----------


## ramuknl03

sir i want maths short tricks so plz send me pdf in my mail id 

ramuknl03@gmail.com 
this is my mail id

----------


## sarafsonu

this is really really great thing. I loved it . sir , can u do me a favour by sending some other math tips and tricks if possible .

---------- Post added at 05:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 AM ----------

my email id is sarrafsonu@gmail.com

----------


## api

It is better then anything else, especially in this fast world, 
I like this...
Thanks for shared

----------


## venkimvs2

no other shortcuts are not enough to beat vedic maths

----------


## chouxpastry2002

awesome... one guys hats off to you all :-)!!

----------


## amydecia

This is such a better solution for weak students in mathematics.
I am recommending to mine other friends which aren't yet have it.
It is fast , reliable ,efficient and easy to learn and use.

----------


## Peyushkumar31

Thankyou very much.

----------


## srinivas71438

Nice post 
i liked this post

----------


## chanchalxyz

Nice nd xcellant one  ..'.ad

----------


## shashwat17

awsome.................

----------

